# 4 week old - Colic, Reflux & Thrush



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, I need some advice on a couple of issues.

1. Colic - my 4 week old is suffering really badly from wind. We tried Infacol and he got a bout if diarrhoea for a few days - so I knocked that on the head in case it was the cause, we then tried dentinox which seems to help sometimes, but we're still finding if very difficult to get burps out if him and some of the best winding requires us to move him about quite a bit (over our knees etc). Will Gripe water work and is there a reason why they say from 1 month only? Our worry is that he was born very small at 5lbs 8 oz And at 4 weeks he is only about 7lbs. should we wait longer before him trying it? is it to do with weight? 

2. Reflux? - Next issue is that he's started vomiting fresh milk and positing/regurgitating digested milk quite frequently and in wondering whether the discomfort and back arching etc is a result if this rather than the colic. 

3. Finally... Thrush! He has a terrible nappy rash/thrush from being on antibiotics since birth - it was initially treated with canisten, and now tramp dine. The latter - along with a lot of 'no nappy time' seems to be helping and some of the lesions/open sores seem to be healing, but there are a couple right at the entrance to the ants that I cannot get to heal as they are kept permanently moist and pretty much reach inside the anus. Is there any treatment you could suggest/recommend for this?

Sorry for all of the questions!

Thank you in advance!

Kitty xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not unusual for reflux to be misdiagnosed as colic    You can try Gripe water if you want to however there isn't really any good evidence that it helps. Doesn't do any harm so may be worth a try. Is DS still gaining weight as expected? If continuing to vomit I'd go and see GP for diagnosis. If it is reflux it will need treated to help him keep his milk down.


Keep applying the cream to bottom, can take time for thrush to completely clear. If he's still on antibiotics though you may find the thrush won't clear until these stop. If you think it has spread into the rectum then  this will need to be seen by GP and an oral anti fungal liquid prescribed to try and clear it.


I'd give GP/ HV a call next week to see if you can get an appointment.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there Maz, thank you so much for this. 

He is still vomiting but holding his weight ok (we are being quite vigilant with the formula as he was a very low birth weight to begin with...) Will see how it goes over the next week or two. The sores on his bottom do seem to be improving very cety slowly now on Fucidin but do seem to be spreading inside. We have a well baby clinic on Wed so if not clear I will talk to them then. 

Thank you for your advice...!

Kitty x


----------

